# ? for daArch



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

When you gonna let me apprentice under you?

Thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, what, you wanna learn how to be a hack and a fraud ???

:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ahhhhhh, what, you wanna learn how to be a hack and a fraud ???
> 
> :whistling2:


Where do the tabs go?








Just kidding my frieand,


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Where do the tabs go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

HEY, you guys just wait !!!!

Actually, the sad part is that many years ago, when my father was still alive, we gave him Jake's (his grandson) old cloth diapers.

there is just NO dignity in aging. 

(yes Gabe, no prob. But I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog TOO !)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you save any diapers for yourself? Just kidding Bill....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sad truth is, yes. 

Actually they make great rags. 

When I need them, I think I'd rather pollute with depends than washing and drying.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

daArch said:


> Ahhhhhh, what, you wanna learn how to be a *hack and a fraud* ???
> 
> :whistling2:



You need to talk to Wisepainter if you wanna learn how to do that  :thumbsup:


:whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to learn how to hang paper. I've never done it before so I figured I'd learn from the best.

Ill even throw in a grinder for your troubles


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Robert,

I may be good, darn good, but I ain't the best. Thanks though

And even worse than that, I am a terrible teacher. You'd kill me and my impatience. 

It takes a different mindset than what I have to teach. And giving tips on the internet ain't teaching.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

daArch said:


> Robert,
> 
> I may be good, darn good, but I ain't the best. Thanks though
> 
> ...


That's what I am saying man, I can come hang with you in MA and we can lay the smack dab down on some paper!

Bill, if you remember i work for a moving company and we move a lot of people in and around Newburyport. Some of those houses have such incredible wallpaper. I always compliment the homeowner but they don't care to talk about it for some reason.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> That's what I am saying man, I can come hang with you in MA and we can lay the smack dab down on some paper!
> 
> Bill, if you remember i work for a moving company and we move a lot of people in and around Newburyport. Some of those houses have such incredible wallpaper. I always compliment the homeowner but they don't care to talk about it for some reason.


 
If some strange mover guy came into your house and started complimenting your wall paper would you want to talk to him? It would scare me.:whistling2:


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah you are probably right


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------

